# Rothschildianum 'Dazzler" nanchou x mm



## paphioland (Jul 1, 2007)

Thought I would post 'Dazzler" with all this roth mania. This was a stud plant aquired from the orchid zone used in some of their new crosses. Terry says this is a bad blooming on one of their best roths, lol.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 1, 2007)

nice!! Love the dark pouch!! Do you have a close enough relationship with Terry Root, that you can check the #'s on the tag of the one I posted so I can find out the parentage.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 1, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> nice!! Love the dark pouch!! Do you have a close enough relationship with Terry Root, that you can check the #'s on the tag of the one I posted so I can find out the parentage.



What are the numbers? I might actually know without asking.


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2007)

that doesnt look like a bad bloomer at all


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 1, 2007)

I'll check tomorrow., I didn't write them down. I had forgotten, you work at OZ don't you?


----------



## paphioland (Jul 1, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> I'll check tomorrow., I didn't write them down. I had forgotten, you work at OZ don't you?



lol no. Sometimes I wish I did though. I would only know the numbers because I am pretty roth obsessed and have a few different OZ crosses of roths. I have tried to break away from roths but each time they pull me back in! LOL IF I don't know I can ask or you can.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 1, 2007)

Marco said:


> that doesnt look like a bad bloomer at all



yeah It is one of the best roths I have ever seen but Terry says it has bloomed even better. I can't wait!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 1, 2007)

paphioland said:


> lol no. Sometimes I wish I did though. I would only know the numbers because I am pretty roth obsessed and have a few different OZ crosses of roths. I have tried to break away from roths but each time they pull me back in! LOL IF I don't know I can ask or you can.


 I have a few in my collection but none are blooming size as of yet. I am a bit obsessed too. I have 32 different roth primaries in my collection


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 1, 2007)

stunning !!


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, gotta agree with Uri, that's a real stunner!


----------



## GuRu (Jul 1, 2007)

Must repeat myself from the other rothschildianum thread:

'Always these gorgeous and stunning P. rothschildianums - anyhow I can't stand them at all!!!!!':drool::sob:
This roth is really excellent!!!!!!!!!
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## e-spice (Jul 1, 2007)

A real beauty. I love roths!

e-spice


----------



## Ernie (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep, damn nice! Folks, look at the width of the segments: how nice and wide the dorsal, synsepal, and petals are. The synsepal is also similar in dimension to the dorsal. This is what separates a superior roths from a really nice one IMO. 
The color on this guy is rich and saturated too, and those stripes are wicked distinct against that background color! Look at the red on the pouch- saturated from top to bottom, front to back. 
Another good thing, it looks like a single mature growth plant!!! Right. (Probably a young start on the back side, eh?)
These are the qualities you want to watch for in any multifloral Paph these days. Horizontal natural spread (or vertical in sandy and her crosses) means little if the segments aren't full in dimension and appearance. 
I'd make room in my bank account and benches for this one!!! 

-Ernie


----------



## paphioland (Jul 1, 2007)

Ernie said:


> Yep, damn nice! Folks, look at the width of the segments: how nice and wide the dorsal, synsepal, and petals are. The synsepal is also similar in dimension to the dorsal. This is what separates a superior roths from a really nice one IMO.
> The color on this guy is rich and saturated too, and those stripes are wicked distinct against that background color! Look at the red on the pouch- saturated from top to bottom, front to back.
> Another good thing, it looks like a single mature growth plant!!! Right. (Probably a young start on the back side, eh?)
> These are the qualities you want to watch for in any multifloral Paph these days. Horizontal natural spread (or vertical in sandy and her crosses) means little if the segments aren't full in dimension and appearance.
> ...


Good assessment. Yes even not on a good bloom the dorsal has excellent shape stripping and color.There is almost no pinching of the dorsal, which is also key to a good roth. The petals are thick at around 2.1 cm but were thicker on the first bloom. It had bloomed before with at least a 30 cm ns. Very nice synsepal as you mentioned. The color is outrageous.5 flowers. You are right this is a one growth plant with a start. The old growth died off awhile ago.
When judging a roth the most important aspects are no pinching of dorsal and synsepal, petal width, synsepal reflection of dorsal, color, synsepal framing pouch, symetry, size, flower count with 5 preferable


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 1, 2007)

paphioland said:


> What are the numbers? I might actually know without asking.


The numbers are 22511


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing. Really beautiful.


----------



## Bolero (Jul 2, 2007)

Amazing plant!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice but how big is the plant? One of the reasons I'm still not into these multi-floral paths is the gianourmous size. Plus the space in the apt. is filled w/ gianourmous besseae hybrids! Wheee!


----------



## paphioland (Aug 23, 2007)

actually the plant is very compact if you can see from the pic. Around 20 inches


----------



## Hien (Aug 23, 2007)

Alright,

Next time, Your friend Terry is going to throw away a plant, tell him that you know a person in New Jersey that he can donate the throw away to. 




paphioland said:


> Thought I would post 'Dazzler" with all this roth mania. This was a stud plant aquired from the orchid zone used in some of their new crosses. Terry says this is a bad blooming on one of their best roths, lol.


----------



## Elena (Aug 23, 2007)

paphioland said:


> Terry says this is a bad blooming



I agree with Terry, looks awful. I think you should pack it up and send it to me so you don't have to look at that thing any more oke:


----------



## paphioland (Aug 23, 2007)

Hien said:


> Alright,
> 
> Next time, Your friend Terry is going to throw away a plant, tell him that you know a person in New Jersey that he can donate the throw away to.



lol This wasn't a throw away roth it is one of his best if not best roths. It is used in many of his new crosses coming out. It was very costly! It was a bad blooming for this particular roth as were all roths there this year at the OZ due to Terry not being able to water from back problems and the staff not doing a good job. That is now remedied and next year will be incredible. It is just absurd that this roth bloomed better on its first bloom. This is its second and still incredible bloom.


----------



## lothianjavert (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG, that is beautiful!! I have very little space left for more straps, but I would make room for a good roth!! (I don't own a roth yet :sob: I've been hoping to find a -good- cross with a good chance of blooming out something like that! Maybe one day!)


----------



## Rayb (Aug 23, 2007)

Now that's impressive I really like the color on that one stands out nicely


----------



## Rick (Aug 24, 2007)

Great color!


----------

